
A Canadian company spotted the coronavirus outbreak before health officials - aroberge
https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/how-a-canadian-company-spotted-the-coronavirus-outbreak-before-health-officials-1.4802942
======
woliveirajr
Is it some survival bias here? How many companies failed and how many
outbreaks this specific company lost?

